# Shrimp and Tropica Master Grow?



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

I noticed that TMG contains a small percentage of copper. Will that harm any shrimps in the tank? Does anybody have experience either way? I'm looking to give my low light/low tech tank a little boost. Thanks!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm using Tropica Plant Nutrition Liquid, formerly known as TMG, in a 45 gallon tank, with cherry shrimp in it. I don't see any problems yet. This is after about a month of using it.


----------



## excaliborg (Sep 18, 2006)

most fert liquid contains small amounts of copper, my shrimp are fine.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reassurance everyone.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I once had a shrimp die-off, likely from dosing 2ml of Flourish (the mico stuff, not Excel). It's similar in composition to Tropica Master Grow and also has some copper.

The next morning I noticed dead shrimp, only below where I poured the fertilizer. My tank doesn't have alot of water flow, so this could have been a factor.

Note that I've been using this stuff for months, and only recently observed any problems with its use in the tank that has cherry shrimp.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe it is all about how heavily you plant your aquariums in addition to how much you dose, how often you dose, and how good your filter is (to circulate the water). Not to mention what kind of plants you have in your tank (slow growing vs fast growing) and how often do you carry out a water change. One last note is that RCS are usually not as sensitive as other shrimps such as CRS or Bee related shrimps. I have used Flourish with my RCS tanks (heavily planted, fast-growing plants, good filter, 1x per week, and half of the amount of what was stated on the bottle) and have not experienced any shrimp related deaths due to fertilizer. 

Just remember that shrimps are invertebrates and are very sensitive to sudden water changes or any heavy metal additions.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Ruki and Kenshin. I'll be extra cautious.


----------

